# Importing a new car into Italy



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi 

We are looking at a number of options regarding a car including buying a new LHD car in the UK - saving on the VAT and then importing into Italy. Then we would then be required to register the vehicle with new italian plates etc., I would grateful to hear from from anyone that has completed this exercise including some info on costs, time and do you need to be resident to register a car. 

thks for reading.

Ianthy


----------



## jessabella (Apr 16, 2012)

From my research you only need to be a resident in order to purchase a car in Italia...I would like to hear the answers you get as well. We have just bought a car here and and will be taking it with us when we move 2013. So a little different but still..


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

i would say be prepared for at least 1000 eros chrarges and it gould take 6 hard frustrating months its a can of worms and all the research in the world wont help it depends on the day and the mood of the buragratt


----------



## jessabella (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh what would these charges before?? Importing? or just general?? just curious for my own knowledge


----------



## Ligman (Jun 26, 2011)

ianthy said:


> Hi
> 
> We are looking at a number of options regarding a car including buying a new LHD car in the UK - saving on the VAT and then importing into Italy. Then we would then be required to register the vehicle with new italian plates etc., I would grateful to hear from from anyone that has completed this exercise including some info on costs, time and do you need to be resident to register a car.
> 
> ...


Hi ianthy
I came to Italy in my UK car, using it as transport for a lot of my belongings, I then got my son to take it back to UK. I bought an Italian registered car here. I think you believe that you don't pay VAT in the UK and make the saving in Italy. I don't think this is possible, you will have to pay VAT at Italian rate when you import it. If you pay VAT in the UK then that's OK too but you have to pay it at one of the countries. You do need a Codice Fiscale and resident's permit to buy a car. I know because I had to wait to take delivery as it couldn't be registered without it.

I was in the Motor Trade in the UK and would guess that you wouldn't get a great deal on a new LHD car in the UK and may have to order it. There are great deals in Italy on small cars so it depends on what make/model you are looking for.

Hope this helps


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Ligman said:


> Hi ianthy
> I came to Italy in my UK car, using it as transport for a lot of my belongings, I then got my son to take it back to UK. I bought an Italian registered car here. I think you believe that you don't pay VAT in the UK and make the saving in Italy. I don't think this is possible, you will have to pay VAT at Italian rate when you import it. If you pay VAT in the UK then that's OK too but you have to pay it at one of the countries. You do need a Codice Fiscale and resident's permit to buy a car. I know because I had to wait to take delivery as it couldn't be registered without it.
> 
> I was in the Motor Trade in the UK and would guess that you wouldn't get a great deal on a new LHD car in the UK and may have to order it. There are great deals in Italy on small cars so it depends on what make/model you are looking for.
> ...


Hi - Thks for the info - looking more likely that we should buy a small car in Italy. I checked the info regarding importing a car with the Landrover dealership in the UK that deals with exprts. They will actually sell you the car less vat providing that you export it within 6 months. For Italy, I was informed that when the car is registered it must be 6 months old or 6,000 miles on the clock to be considered as used and therefore not subject to VAT. I have sent the question to the Landrover garage in Bologna and asked them to confirm if this is correct. Will let you know what they say.

thks


----------



## Ligman (Jun 26, 2011)

*Car Insurance*



ianthy said:


> Hi - Thks for the info - looking more likely that we should buy a small car in Italy. I checked the info regarding importing a car with the Landrover dealership in the UK that deals with exprts. They will actually sell you the car less vat providing that you export it within 6 months. For Italy, I was informed that when the car is registered it must be 6 months old or 6,000 miles on the clock to be considered as used and therefore not subject to VAT. I have sent the question to the Landrover garage in Bologna and asked them to confirm if this is correct. Will let you know what they say.
> 
> thks


In the thread here there was no mention of Car Insurance. I found this to be a bigger problem than the car purchase and you would be well advised to organise this before setting off.
I am not an expert so please do you own research, but here goes: Your UK insurance will only cover you for about 90 days from time of arrival. If you have a UK registered car you will not be able to insure it with an Italian insurance co with a UK plate. If you have an Italian plate and no insurance history in Italy you will not get any "No Claims Bonus". You can get third party insurance relatively cheaply, say €450. But if you want fully comprehensive like you are used to in the UK expect to pay €1800 for a small car of €10k value. We tried (on line and on the phone) with Direct Line Italy and showed them 20 years NCB in UK, but the cost was still €1800. In the end we went with Italsure in the UK (who are excellent) the cost was much the same, but with legal protection etc. When we have a year's insurance under our belt maybe we can get a concession with an Italian company as we already have a car with an Italian plate to use for the proposal.
This was my (very expensive) experience and if anyone knows how I could have done it cheaper I would be only too pleased to hear about it.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

For insurance you could try Stuart Collins - some friends from the UK have just moved to Rome and used them to ensure for breakdowns and insurance. Just as well they broke down 3 times travelling from London to Rome ;-) http://www.stuartcollins.com/


----------



## jessabella (Apr 16, 2012)

this information is not completely true..I am with Aviva and my insurance covers me for UK, and all Europeon Countries..all I have ot do is inform them of my address when I move. However I must say that I did pay extra £50 a year for this ..but I knew that we would atleast be driving to Italia periodically so got this extra but with that said there was always the option to just add it when I wanted it.

i will also say that stuart collins was my first point of reference if I didnt have this cover with aviva..as Ive heard good things about them from other expats


----------

